# Titleist Tour Soft Golf Ball



## Chris Curry (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm always a sucker when it comes to new golf balls.

When it comes to Titleist they do great premium balls and decent low-end balls but - to be fair - do lousy mid-range balls. In fact if anyone offered me a free dozen of any Titleist balls apart from ProV1s then I'd opt for the DTS SoLo over and above the NXT range (which were woeful compared to a Callaway Chrome Soft or Srixon AD333 Tour).

Enter the Titleist Tour Soft, Titleist's new mid-range golf ball brought in to replace the NXT Tour and Tour S balls. And like a sucker I bought a couple of dozen on a deal at American Golf.

This is not a urethane covered ball but it is unbelievably soft. If you like a genuinely soft ball then these are lovely, at least as soft as a ProV1.

I have a medium swing speed for a club golfer and these do offer extra distance - to me - compared to the usual Z-Star and ProV1 I normally use.

On the greens they feel great off the putter face (if you like a softer ball when putting) and they have enough action around the greens to keep better players happy. Myself - being crap around the greens - I tend to leave pitches and chips short, so a smidge more roll out is no bad thing for me.

Wear and tear wise I've had the same ball now for 4 rounds and its not showing much in signs of wear (and after a few bunker shots), better than the Chrome Soft balls I've used. The Tour Soft is very good in this department.

Also - like them or loathe them - the Tour Soft also comes in yellow. In winter I use a yellow ball through necessity in winter due to the leaves on the course. It is nice to know that I won't have to switch balls this year.

In summary I like this ball a lot. It ticks all the boxes for me/my game. I just hope Titleist don't decide to "improve" it next year and ruin it into the bargain!

4.5 out of 5 for me.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice write up and timely as I've just won a dozen as a prize.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 6, 2018)

I used one for 18 holes yesterday. I normally use a Pro V1x or TP5x. It was OK but I certainly wouldn't switch to them, probably decent enough in the winter when there are no competitions.


----------



## NM1 (Feb 6, 2019)

Recently played a Tour Soft after having played the Tru Soft for a while, did appear 'softer' to me with more response around the green.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2019)

good low compression winter ball, wouldn't use one in summer though


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2019)

I can't use anything with 'soft' in the name. Soft balls give me the yips. I need an 'X'. 

Nice review though.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 6, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			good low compression winter ball, wouldn't use one in summer though
		
Click to expand...

Used one for 9 holes of today's comp, and a Cally supersoft for the other.

Not even close on distance. Nearly a full club in it for me, and it wasn't even that cold!

Yes, it's a competent mid range ball following in the footsteps of the NXT Tour, but with Soft in it's marketing appeal.

I don't think it's that low a compression; has a soft edge to it's feel but the cover isn't particularily grippy.

As originally posted it will come down to an individuals preference for how it feels for them, with their clubs and, of course, their putter insert (or not).

For me I don't dislike it, but can't see any positive aspects either. It's a ball....if I had to position it to someone who plays Srixon it would be midway between the AD333 and AD333 tour.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			Used one for 9 holes of today's comp, and a Cally supersoft for the other.

Not even close on distance. Nearly a full club in it for me, and it wasn't even that cold!

Yes, it's a competent mid range ball following in the footsteps of the NXT Tour, but with Soft in it's marketing appeal.

I don't think it's that low a compression; has a soft edge to it's feel but the cover isn't particularily grippy.

As originally posted it will come down to an individuals preference for how it feels for them, with their clubs and, of course, their putter insert (or not).

For me I don't dislike it, but can't see any positive aspects either. It's a ball....if I had to position it to someone who plays Srixon it would be midway between the AD333 and AD333 tour.
		
Click to expand...

I think its about 60  (same as the DT trusoft) so lower than most mid range, no where near as soft as the Callaway ss though, thats 38


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 6, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			I think its about 60  (same as the DT trusoft) so lower than most mid range, no where near as soft as the Callaway ss though, thats 38

Click to expand...

A quick check gives this...
"Titleist says that because the core is so large and the cover is so thin, the Tour Soft will be the softest-feeling ball in the category, and that it has a compressionin the mid 60s. For comparison, the NXT Tour S was in the mid 70s, NXT Tourwas in the mid 80s and a Pro V1 has a compression over 90"


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			A quick check gives this...
"Titleist says that because the core is so large and the cover is so thin, the Tour Soft will be the softest-feeling ball in the category, and that it has a compressionin the mid 60s. For comparison, the NXT Tour S was in the mid 70s, NXT Tourwas in the mid 80s and a Pro V1 has a compression over 90"
		
Click to expand...

thing i saw had them both at 60, but to me callaway SS every time, there was still a big gap for me on feel and stop compared to a prem ball so all the considered the feel of the Callaway


----------



## PatrickGainey (Mar 25, 2019)

Off the putter, the Titleist Tour Soft lives up to its name.  I found it to be softer than the ProV1.  Where the ProV1 produces a mid-pitch â€œtockâ€ at impact, the Tour Softâ€™s sound is lower pitch, hence the softer feel.  All that said, the difference is slight and might not be noticeable during a round. Regarding Lasergolfrangefinder, the Tour Soft as similar to the TP5 but firmer than the Chrome Soft or the Tour B RXS.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 23, 2019)

Good review. I've been using tour soft over winter, they feel quite nice. But now the warmer weather is here, I played one over Easter and it didn't have that same feel around the greens that you get with a urethane cover. Time to switch back to premium balls.


----------

